# Definition Of GOOD ?



## charger (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi, 

This is a nice forum in the making.   Keep going.

I'm not that great at philosophy so i was wondering if i could get some help defining the good, i know some people don't believe in such a thing but if anyone could lead me in a direction where i could find more info that would be great, also post your thoughts! Whether you think there is a good or not, if not then why and if so, what do you think best describes it?

I'll start:



> Most people would hold the word "Good" in positive regards, in fact often good is the opposite of evil which is often looked in negative regards (The word itself, although definitions will vary the word will at least have negative things attached).
> 
> Some will argue there is no true good or evil, but rather what we make of them. This is a strong argument i think, because people tend to attach what they see to be positive or negative to either statement good or evil.
> 
> ...




What do you all think?


----------

